# Wii #2882 - Pandora's Tower (Europe)



## tempBOT (Apr 11, 2012)

^^wiirelease-5776^^


----------



## impizkit (Apr 11, 2012)

This looks good. And hadrian, your avatar creaps me out.


----------



## BrunoAlvesMontei (Apr 11, 2012)

Finally


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 11, 2012)

impizkit said:


> This looks good. And hadrian, your avatar creaps me out.


How dare you speak ill of Sir Plutonij!

As for the game, its ok, nothing special.

I like the plot and the cover is great though.


----------



## Cyan (Apr 11, 2012)

Already ? I forgot it was due for April.
I didn't wait eagerly then, that's a pleasant surprise 
I hope this is as good as the hype is for this game.


----------



## BrunoAlvesMontei (Apr 11, 2012)

Is it DVD-DL?


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 11, 2012)

BrunoAlvesMonteiro said:


> Is it DVD-DL?


Nope.


----------



## JonnyPoots (Apr 11, 2012)

deep inhalation...: WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooo
ok, :: pant, pant :: woo, ooo, oooooooo
... yay


----------



## BrunoAlvesMontei (Apr 11, 2012)

OMG, i just ended Last Story.

I still have to play Xenoblade and now Pandora's 

I'll let to buy Tales of Abyss after


----------



## HunterJ (Apr 11, 2012)

BrunoAlvesMonteiro said:


> OMG, i just ended Last Story.
> I still have to play Xenoblade and now Pandora's


Omg thats the same as me!
I hope this works on my usb loader xD Leap of faith about to come.
Epic looking game tho, Can't wait to play it


----------



## gamefan5 (Apr 11, 2012)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY! It's single layer WHOOOO!


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 11, 2012)

I wanna play this so bad!


----------



## EnigmaBlade (Apr 11, 2012)

downloading now.. about 5 hours left.


----------



## Sudo (Apr 11, 2012)

Any news on whether or not this is dual audio? I'm downloading it as we speak.


----------



## nando (Apr 11, 2012)

is this coming to the US?


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 11, 2012)

nando said:


> is this coming to the US?


Not confirmed but I'd doubt Nintendo would publish it what with the more anticipated The Last Blade being published by Xseed instead over there.

Probably depends on how well Xenoblade Chronicles & The Last Blade do. I know Last Blade didn't to well on its Europe/Aus release compared to Xenoblade.


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 11, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> nando said:
> 
> 
> > is this coming to the US?
> ...



Lastblade? You mean Last story?


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 11, 2012)

Hielkenator said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > nando said:
> ...


Yeah I've got Neo Geo on my mind today.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 11, 2012)

yay! finally! Im happy 



Hadrian said:


> nando said:
> 
> 
> > is this coming to the US?
> ...


you play too much your Neo-Geo


----------



## Sylar1 (Apr 11, 2012)

I hope this runs on cIOS249 or whichever one last story and xenoblade runs on


----------



## Sudo (Apr 11, 2012)

Just tried the game, it's dub only. Time to try and make a working undub.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Apr 11, 2012)

Game works great so far even converted my completed japanese save file so now im playing through it again with all my equipment and lvl 

Specs
NTSC-U Wii 4.3 with componenet cables
Cios D2X v8 final base 56
USB Loader GX R1156 Mod 9 and wiiflow advanced 426
HDD fat32/ntfs

I really enjoyed the game the first time around now im looking forward to playing the dub and just see how much they changed


----------



## Lanlan (Apr 11, 2012)

woot. should be done in a few hours. i was looking forward to this one the most. better be worth the wait


----------



## EnigmaBlade (Apr 12, 2012)

anyone have trouble loading this at all? I'm not having issues, just want to see what your experiences are so far.


----------



## Sylar1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Lanlan said:


> woot. should be done in a few hours. i was looking forward to this one the most. better be worth the wait



Ouch, mine has like 5 hours lol


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 12, 2012)

BrunoAlvesMonteiro said:


> Is it DVD-DL?



why does it matter on one burns wii games anymore.


----------



## dmn001 (Apr 12, 2012)

scrubbed size 2.70GB gonna try this one looks interesting


----------



## kupo3000 (Apr 12, 2012)

dmn001 said:


> scrubbed size 2.70GB gonna try this one looks interesting



More than enough space for dual-audio option.
Another wasted oportunity by the publisher.


----------



## Lanlan (Apr 12, 2012)

dmn001 said:


> scrubbed size 2.70GB gonna try this one looks interesting


Mine is 2.89 GB, scrubbed with Wii Backup Manager


----------



## kupo3000 (Apr 12, 2012)

Lanlan said:


> dmn001 said:
> 
> 
> > scrubbed size 2.70GB gonna try this one looks interesting
> ...



Click "Keep game partition only" in Options -> Settings -> General to remove the unnecesary update partition.


----------



## Lanlan (Apr 12, 2012)

kupo3000 said:


> Lanlan said:
> 
> 
> > dmn001 said:
> ...


ooohhhhhh...feel like a noob


----------



## h8uthemost (Apr 12, 2012)

I've been eagerly awaiting this one.

Nice. Looks like there's a scrubbed version on usenet already as well.


----------



## Hozu (Apr 12, 2012)

Yay another game to add to my list of games that I want to play but can't for a couple of weeks. Hope I can avoid dem spoilers.

Black cover is interesting...


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 12, 2012)

Hozu said:


> Yay another game to add to my list of games that I want to play but can't for a couple of weeks. Hope I can avoid dem spoilers.
> 
> *Black cover is interesting...*



I agree....


----------



## akaciparaci (Apr 12, 2012)

sadly no dual audio option huh
anybody working on the undub?
or is it easy to undub like last story?


----------



## Gaiaknight (Apr 12, 2012)

undub version already hit one of my private trackers


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 12, 2012)

Gaiaknight said:


> undub version already hit one of my private trackers



I think the voice acting in this game is very well done.

Also the fantasy story about the towers keeping the world together is just awesome.
You can really 'taste" the atmosphere after just playing a few minutes.
Good original story.

one of my fav. games allready.


----------



## dorayaki95 (Apr 12, 2012)

i didn't see this coming


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 12, 2012)

it's not dual audio?

EDIT: no, it's not
I still dont get why Xenoblade got the japanese dub while these other two games not


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 12, 2012)

NahuelDS said:


> it's not dual audio?
> 
> EDIT: no, it's not
> I still dont get why Xenoblade got the japanese dub while these other two games not



Different developer?

anyway the voice acting is very well done IMHO.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 12, 2012)

Hielkenator said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > it's not dual audio?
> ...


not likely, the three localizations were made by NOE


----------



## akaciparaci (Apr 12, 2012)

even though the voice acting is good, i still prefer the original
i don't like english voice acting anymore
english isn't even my first language, and my first language is much closer to japanese in a way rather than english


----------



## HunterJ (Apr 12, 2012)

The game is good, I just completed it and was well worth it.
Great game on par with The Last Story.


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 12, 2012)

Cant help using the loz contollers scheme.....
Though this is;nt present in this game lol.

( pressing A to roll...)


----------



## devilworld (Apr 12, 2012)

im running cfg v 70, with ios 249 with a base of 56 i believe or whatever the setup is from modmiis program.

the games loading to the end of the first cut scene just as the main character jumps on the big massive chain to get to the tower but then just hangs on the loading screen with no response.

tried wiiflow and the same and cant use GX as my hard drive isn't recognized by that particular loader :S

iv tried forcing different modes but nothing seems to work

anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 13, 2012)

All loaders use cios for Hdd detection. No reason why usblgx woul'dnt work.
Use usb loader gx as it's far more up to date.

or you could have a bad dump/ copy.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 13, 2012)

this game is fucking awesome it's a little like rune factory. loving it so far and that chain is so damn cool i dont even bother using my sword


----------



## devilworld (Apr 13, 2012)

so if my HDD is being picked up by CFG then it should work with GX ? i took a quick look online and some people say to plug the hard drive in after iv started GX up otherwise its not supported by GX ? but that goes against what you say that GX should pick it up :S


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 14, 2012)

devilworld said:


> so if my HDD is being picked up by CFG then it should work with GX ? i took a quick look online and some people say to plug the hard drive in after iv started GX up otherwise its not supported by GX ? but that goes against what you say that GX should pick it up :S



GX nowadays is the most compatible en feature rich loader.
It had full banner support, Nand emulation, DML etc, etc.

Soon a official release will come.

In the meantime you can get your beta in the offical usb loader beta thread.
http://www.mediafire.com/?zsx2no8ckdiz4xd  ( replace original dol with this one )

official package:

http://code.google.com/p/usbloader-gui/downloads/detail?name=USBLoader_GX_V2_3_AllinOnePackage_IOS249.zip&can=2&q=label%3AFeatured


----------



## InternHertz (Apr 14, 2012)

Tried to undub it 2 or 3 times but each time the title screen is loading indefinitely and I can't proceed =( Hoping someone will be able to do it.


----------



## Lanlan (Apr 14, 2012)

Why are you guys so keen on undubs?


----------



## Wombo Combo (Apr 14, 2012)

Lanlan said:


> Why are you guys so keen on undubs?



I guess it is the hipster thing to do. English dubs are soooo mainstream.


----------



## DJPlace (Apr 14, 2012)

never heard of this...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 15, 2012)

Wombo Combo said:


> Lanlan said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you guys so keen on undubs?
> ...


i want to get away from the jap voices not put them back in! 

and this works just fine in wiiflow even a real old version (i can't remember the last time i updated )


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 15, 2012)

From the 5th tower and up, this game really take it up  a notch.
The story, difficulty, gameplay AND visuals are actually getting better.
The little nuances when elena gets her flesh is really something.
I'm starting to love the gloomy blurry textures.
Somehow it fits the story and the game gets away with it.

Also when looking closely, this game has SFX going nonstop.
Lihgting FX, motionblur, bumpmapping, shiny surfaces, particles.
it;s just a bit blurry.


----------



## miruki (Apr 15, 2012)

I completely forgot this was gonna get released this month... but, yay. XD


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 15, 2012)

how do you open them red locked doors i'm up to the 4th tower and so far i havn't found 1 key?


----------



## Sir VG (Apr 15, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> how do you open them red locked doors i'm up to the 4th tower and so far i havn't found 1 key?



You can't until New Game+, from what I've read.


----------



## Hero-Link (Apr 15, 2012)

How can anyone like this dub? It's plain horrible! I managed to play the first tower, but the voices of the characters are so ARGHHHHHHH this is no where NEAR the great VO of Xenoblade or Last Story.

I loved the british accent in LS... but this... is such a bad dub... argh.


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 15, 2012)

This game gets harder FAST after the 5th tower...
After the 4th tower, the game is sorta "open".

But damn it's hard....


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 15, 2012)

you can always turn the voices off and leave the subs on

what i find stupid about this is there's a kitchen there but the dumb bitch hasn't got the brains to cook the flesh to eat it. typical blondes


----------



## Cyan (Apr 15, 2012)

She said the more fresh/living the meat is, the better it is for her.
She should go to the tower and eat living beast, that will cure her immediately!   


I can't support her english voice... it doesn't match her physic, is emotionless, and she has a strange voice when being disgusted by the meat 
I don't know how the japanese dub is, but I hope it was better.


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 16, 2012)

Hero-Link said:


> How can anyone like this dub? It's plain horrible! I managed to play the first tower, but the voices of the characters are so ARGHHHHHHH this is no where NEAR the great VO of Xenoblade or Last Story.
> 
> I loved the british accent in LS... but this... is such a bad dub... argh.



Still a lot is spoken WITHOUT written text.
How would you manage?


----------



## emigre (Apr 16, 2012)

I'd give Elena my meat if you know what I mean. When she isn't in beast transformation mode of course, because I'm shallow like that.


----------



## EnigmaBlade (Apr 16, 2012)

Hero-Link said:


> How can anyone like this dub? It's plain horrible! I managed to play the first tower, but the voices of the characters are so ARGHHHHHHH this is no where NEAR the great VO of Xenoblade or Last Story.
> 
> I loved the british accent in LS... but this... is such a bad dub... argh.



LOL. there is nothing wrong with the dub at all. if you want an annoying dub, go play xenoblade.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 16, 2012)

one thing you dont want to do is waste materials you can't make yourself on the wrong stuff cos once their gone you dont get many opportunities to get more and they don't reappear in old towers making it really hard to farm them. also dont be too hasty selling stuff even old equips can be enhanced later on.


----------



## mrpinkeye (Apr 18, 2012)

this is the best dub out of the 3 rainfall games imo


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 18, 2012)

mrpinkeye said:


> this is the best dub out of the 3 rainfall games imo


agreed, dubs english version are great.


----------



## Piebe (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm curious about this one, i hope i can enjoy it a bit since most games unfortunately suck big time.


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 21, 2012)

Piebe said:


> I'm curious about this one, i hope i can enjoy it a bit since most games unfortunately suck big time.



It's NOT mainstream, so be prepared.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 21, 2012)

that lava boss was a bastard at 1st i couldn't even figure out how to damage the prick and when he does that double flame sword thing you have like seconds to react and grab on to the ceiling!


----------



## Piebe (Apr 21, 2012)

Hielkenator said:


> Piebe said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious about this one, i hope i can enjoy it a bit since most games unfortunately suck big time.
> ...


That is a good thing  since i consider the blueprint of adventures OOT also not mainstream.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 21, 2012)

if you like/love rune factory you'll like/love this

it's got dungeons, crafting and gifting chicks (just one though )


----------



## Piebe (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't like rune factory so i guess i'll hate this too. However since pirating is free and the weathers too rainy *sigh* ill give it a change.


----------



## Hielkenator (Apr 21, 2012)

Piebe said:


> Hielkenator said:
> 
> 
> > Piebe said:
> ...



Well, it's not really an adventure.
More hardcore dungeon crawling etc.


----------



## I-Fatman (May 3, 2012)

Does anyone has any answers to my questions in this thread? I need some help playing this game.

http://gbatemp.net/topic/155449-quicknewbie-questions-here/page__st__2115


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 3, 2012)

works perfect in wiiflow try that


----------



## Cyan (May 3, 2012)

I guess it works perfect in any usbloaders.
I played it with USBLoader GX just fine.

If the game doesn't work on other loaders, then it's not the loaders fault.
Try re-dumping the game.


----------



## I-Fatman (May 3, 2012)

Cyan said:


> I guess it works perfect in any usbloaders.
> I played it with USBLoader GX just fine.
> 
> If the game doesn't work on other loaders, then it's not the loaders fault.
> Try re-dumping the game.




There is no problem with the file when I verify it with Wii Backup Manager.

But I'll try that if none of the loaders work, because that's gotta be it if it doesn't. Testing in a few moments and I'll be back to confirm if it works or not.
Thanks for the help ya'll.

Okay, it didn't work. Another thing I noticed was when you select the game music should be playing right? But it doesn't do that on Pandora's Tower, it's all quite.
All the other games has music playing. If that's of any help..


----------



## I-Fatman (May 7, 2012)

Cyan said:


> I guess it works perfect in any usbloaders.
> I played it with USBLoader GX just fine.
> 
> If the game doesn't work on other loaders, then it's not the loaders fault.
> Try re-dumping the game.



And now.. I got it to work finaly. Sweet! Had to re-dump it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Xuang (Jul 25, 2012)

when this comes over to the U.S are they still going to keep the voice or change it? because when they kept the voices for Xenoblade I was pissed off.


----------

